# Rancilio epoca 2 head unit.



## Imrobfromfob (8 mo ago)

Our machine will turn on and heats up, but when it reaches temp it does not shut off. It continues to heat. Blowing steam out of the release valve on top of the tank. We’ve replaced the thermostat and also the control board. Rancilio seems to be at a loss. Any ideas?


----------

